# King Cosmo's Diary



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi there! Most of you guys know me and Cosmo already, even though we've only been on here for a short time, but I figured it was time to make a blog and upload some pics :3

Cosmo is a 6 month old white Bun with a black moustache, black ears, and little black spots leading down his bum. He's also Royalty and expects to be treated like it!

Cosmo likes to nosebonk the kitty's toes, climb on my back, and attack his piglet. He also likes to chin my books and try to eat the pages, little devil that he is.

Now time for pics:





Bunny Condo! Cosmo has since grown out of this but I'm going to carve a new "door" to fit his chubby little bum.





Super Bun! Cosmo was just a baby here, maybe 3 months old. 





Yes I made him a cape when he was a baby. He deserved it, he has super powers!










Cosmo and Dizzeh cuddling. Dizzeh contemplating eating Cosmo.





Get out of my bed you fluffy runt before I eat you up!





Pouting cause Dizzeh is mean to him. :grumpy:

Now for more recent pics:




Tearing up his piglet cause I took his floor blanket away for peeing on it.





Sleepin wif da piggeh.





Get me off my back woman! :grumpy:





mad at me for taking him out of his pen while he was sleeping.





Laying his head on piglet.





Chewing on piglet again lol.

That's all! TTFN :biggrin:


----------



## whitelop (Sep 22, 2012)

Cosmo is sooo cute! What kind of bunny is he?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Morgan  I'm not really sure what breed he is. A lot of people here said he looks like a Polish though.

I just say his breed is "Spoiled"


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Testin out the new crinkle tube  It used to be the kitty's but Dizzeh hates it so now it's Cosmos!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

I think Cosmo is defective. Can someone give me an address for the bunny factory? I'm sending him back for repairs!

He rejected Carrot sticks, lettuce (romaine), and cheerios today. He's definitely defective lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 23, 2012)

He looks just like our Finn. However, Finn has never met a food he didn't like.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Would you like to trade for a few days? I'm sure Finn is a cuddle bug and between the Cat and Cosmo, I can't get any cuddles


----------



## MagPie (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey I have that cat tube. Harvey uses it way more than the cats do haha.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah Cosmo loves it. The Cat, on the other hand, wants it back, but only because Cosmo is playing with it. I swear he's like a child lol, doesn't want anything until someone else is playing with it.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 25, 2012)

difference is charmmys just got the spot on one side of her nose but they still look soooooo much alike!!!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2012)

I bet Foo would love that tunnel! I need to get her one. Foo has also never met a food she didn't like. She just doesn't like the stems on a lot of things. Including kale and romaine. But other than stems, she loves anything green. 
She LOVES cheerios. I'm surprised Cosmo doesn't like them! Maybe try them again later and see if he changes his mind. They were the plain cheerios right? I buy the big boxes of cheerios, because my chickens and bun love them. But Foo only gets a few at a time like once or twice a week. 

As for the cuddly part, Foo doesn't like to be cuddled either. She'll tolerate being held to cut her nails but thats about it. She doesn't like to snuggle or anything like that. She comes to me for pets and even then its about 3 minutes and she runs off. She isn't anti social, but she isn't overly lovey. She follows me around all the time though. I guess thats her way to love me.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Morgan I got the tunnel at walmart  : http://www.walmart.com/ip/SmartyKat-Crackle-Chute-Collapsible-Tunnel-Cats/8110813

And I've been overdoing it on the Cheerios a bit. He discovered that he DOES like them after all, and he's becoming spoiled. I gave him two yesterday, then I went to the store, my mom gave him like three while I was gone, and then my dad gave him two when I was asleep xD 

He comes to the side of the cage now and begs lmfao. 

He never touched the romaine I gave him, he tolerates carrots, and he loves pears. He also likes to close my laptop while I'm sitting on the floor with him, and chew my crochet hooks. xD


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2012)

I went through 3 phone chargers for one phone. Foo loves cords, like most rabbits. One time my phone was plugged in on the arm of the couch, it rang so I answered it. The cord was short so I couldn't usually stand straight when it was plugged in. As I answered I stood straight up and it didn't pull, so I was like WTF? I looked and there was half the cord still plugged into my phone! The other half was chewed into 3 more pieces. That was charger number 3. 
And that is why she stays in the bunny proofed kitchen. 

I don't think that many cheerios is bad. I don't think you want to feed him more than like 10 a day though. So just limit what your parents give. Its good that they're bonding with him though!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha naughty foo! I'm trying to bunny proof my room now, so I can let Cosmo run free. But I have to go to the thrift store and find some hard plastic or something to hide the outlets and stuff, and I'm a bit worried about our baseboard heaters O__O my room is a mess right now, i'm such a slob lmfao -.- soda bottles everywhere, chip bags, candy wrappers, i feel like a teenaged boy. xD

Yeah, he's getting hyper from the cheerios though, so I tend to give him about three a day now. I need to find more munchie crunchies for him, cause he's practically tearing my fingers off now for the cheerios. D:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay  I'm getting a Teddy Bear Hammy tomorrow (hopefully) his name is Rhino, and he's about 6mos old. He's suuuuuuch a sweetheart. My friend has to get rid of him because she's going back to school and her sister won't take care of him anymore, so I said I'd take him


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 26, 2012)

aww yay a hammy!!!! hams are so cute and they can be quite sweet! congrats!!!


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a teddy bear hamster when I was younger. They are precious. They just don't live long enough for me to get one again.

Oh, and my Pip looks very similar to Cosmo! Pip has a black spot on his tail and some on his back, but that picture of his face made me wonder if you stole my rabbit


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, Pip, Charmmy, and Cosmo, can be honorary twinsies! (or triplets )

And we're not getting the Hammy. My friend decided to keep him after all, just at her boyfriend's place. D:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

So I changed Cosmo's litter. The pine shavings were NOT doing anything for the smell, so I changed to critter care. We'll see how it goes and if he uses it. My friend uses it for her piggies and they barely stink at all. D:


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

For the litter, I use wood pellets. I buy them at a feed store for $8 for a 40 lb bag. They do well for the smell and they turn into saw dust when they're wet so you know when they're wet. Foo does well with them. I've tried a ton of different litter options for her and she really likes to pee and poop in the wood pellets. hahaha. 

Oh, as I was grazing my way through a tub of animal crackers tonight, I saw that they're made where you live. I thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha yeah! I don't like animal "crackers" much, I prefer the circus animal "cookies", but then most people don't understand what I mean by that 

And, Cosmo apparently either likes the litter A LOT or hates it, because he's dug it all out of the center of his box. I'm going to have to get some egg crate to put over it so he can't dig anymore lol. Messy bun D:<


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

I know what you're talking about with the animal cookies. They're sweeter than the 'crackers' right? 
I don't know why they call them crackers anyway, they aren't cracker like. They're really hard cookies. I just had this conversation with my husband, well more like rambling to myself about them and he just nodded and laughed at me. 
ahahaha. 

Maybe you could give him a dig box with something else in it. Like for the litter box, use whatever litter he likes and then for the dig box use shredded newspaper. Foo likes to play with shredded newspaper. Sometimes I'll put a little pile in her cage for her and she'll carry it around or dig in it. 

Do you have hay in his litter box? That usually helps when trying to get them to use the box. They eat the hay and poop/pee in the box. I always put a handful in Foo's box. She just found and started eating more frequently from her hay manager. She's silly.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

I know what you're talking about with the animal cookies. They're sweeter than the 'crackers' right? 
I don't know why they call them crackers anyway, they aren't cracker like. They're really hard cookies. I just had this conversation with my husband, well more like rambling to myself about them and he just nodded and laughed at me. 
ahahaha. 

Maybe you could give him a dig box with something else in it. Like for the litter box, use whatever litter he likes and then for the dig box use shredded newspaper. Foo likes to play with shredded newspaper. Sometimes I'll put a little pile in her cage for her and she'll carry it around or dig in it. 

Do you have hay in his litter box? That usually helps when trying to get them to use the box. They eat the hay and poop/pee in the box. I always put a handful in Foo's box. She just found and started eating more frequently from her hay manager. She's silly.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 28, 2012)

Well Cosmo only *pees* in his box, he poops everywhere else, which reminds me I have to vac out his cage today.

He's mad at me atm because I've been busy the past few days, and haven't been getting home until late, so he hasn't gotten out to play in the hall.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 28, 2012)

Well Cosmo only *pees* in his box, he poops everywhere else, which reminds me I have to vac out his cage today.

He's mad at me atm because I've been busy the past few days, and haven't been getting home until late, so he hasn't gotten out to play in the hall.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh my lord the poops. WHY MUST YOU TORTURE ME COSMO.

I went to change Cosmo's litter today (it's been a week and it hasn't stunk at all!) and saw a mountain of poops right IN FRONT of his litter box. Only a little bit of poops in the box itself, but around it and on the edges of the cage? EVERYWHERE. *sigh* I can't wait until he gets fixed. HOPEFULLY he'll start pooping in the box. Only a few more months.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks!  He's my baby.

I don't have an appointment. Right now I don't have a job so my parents said they'll pay for it. I just have to wait until January


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, Cosmo is mad at me. I took the tarp out of the bottom of his cage today, and replaced it with some coroplast signs that the manager at the mattress warehouse gave me. Meanwhile he was in his carrier and pushed the side screen OUT, so I have to duct tape it closed or something. I also had to cut a big square out of the tarp to place under the shelf/second level so he can jump up without slipping.


The good news: the cage is way easier to clean now.
The bad news: Cosmo HATES the coroplast, and hates his carrier.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 2, 2012)

Cosmo is mad at me.  I've been sick for the past week, and the week before that I was busy working, so he hasn't gotten out of his cage to play in a while. He still has plenty of room in the cage to play so I'm not worried about that, but he doesn't want to be petted now so when I reach into the cage to try and get him out, he runs into the litter box where I can't reach him


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 2, 2012)

They are Lisa! I feel like a terrible bunny mom, but I wasn't trying to hold him so much when I was sick, so I didn't bring him out to play much. 

I'm trying to bribe him with kale now, and tomorrow i'm gonna try and coax him out of the cage.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 10, 2012)

So Cosmo has been in the hall now for about 15 minutes.  I had to catch him to get him out of the cage but now that He's out he's so happy lol. Pics to come in a little bit!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay so I can't use the gallery to post pics since I'm on chrome, but if you go to my gallery they're there.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 11, 2012)

Awww he looks pretty happy! Not to mention, adorable!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Wellll, Cosmo's cage is officially closed in on the top. He decided last night would be a good time to clear the two panel-high wall of his cage lol. I never thought he'd be able to jump it cause he never showed an interest before, but I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 21, 2012)

Phoenix decided to clear her playpen as I was on the phone with Mastercard rep. :disgust:
They can be pretty persistent! 

How is Cosmo doing? Has he come around again since you held him so much?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh goodness I've neglected you guys. Cosmo is doing fine, and he's coming around to not hate (though he's still not a fan of) being picked up. 

Right now he's angry with me because I finally got him neutered, and he can't jump to the upper levels of his cage for a week, so he's pretty pissed about that. 

Other than that, we're all pretty amazing, and Cosmo has taken a liking to my boyfriend.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Apr 19, 2013)

So around 3am this morning, Cosmo decided he would be clever and jump the barrier to the shelf going to his 3rd level. Apparently he's had enough of staying on the ground level, so i took the barrier down and what do you know -- no more grumpy Cosmo!

new pictures of Cosmo:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 19, 2013)

He is SO adorable! Thanks for the new pictures!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh Cosmo will be the death of me. I love my boy to death but I swear if he keeps flipping his food bowl, I'll turn him into a pair of mittens D:

In other news, I just bought an x-pen and a bunny hammock for Cosmo, and I'm looking for a new hay rack that goes INSIDE the cage, since the one he currently has keeps dumping the hay on the floor somehow.


----------



## CosmosMomma (May 3, 2013)

Cosmo is such a butthead. I vacuumed out his cage today, only for there to be poops EVERYWHERE 5 minutes later. He's enjoying his xpen though and I caught him doing binkies earlier, though he hates the hammock, probably because whenever he tries to get in it it moves.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 5, 2013)

So it seems my rotten little bun is a strawberry fiend! I was sitting on the floor next to him eating strawberries and he decided to come up and steal one from the container. 2 mins later..it was gone..only evidence it existed: cosmo seemed to be wearing lipgloss! 

Sent from my C5155 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 5, 2013)

Picture evidence as well 

Sent from my C5155 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 6, 2013)

Haha only one of mine likes strawberries, the other two tried but weren´t impressed. He´s such a cutie, love his colouring and he is so photogenic, looks like butter wouldn´t melt in his mouth lol.

Mine are jumpers, it´s amazing what we have to do to keep them contained. I´m waiting for my new xpen to expand their area, fingers crossed it will arrive this week.


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 6, 2013)

Cosmo is an adorable strawberry thief! lol He should come to visit us when it is strawberry time, we have some strawberry fields where they charge a fee for you to pick your own strawberries. Cosmo would have a great time! Bet he would get his & your money's worth out of it! lol I can just picture a bare strawberry patch with Cosmo laying there under a strawberry plant with a cute little strawberry smile on his adorable little strawberry face flopped over from strawberry overdose! lol


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 6, 2013)

Awww, he's so cute. I find none of ours care much for fresh strawberries (Although they LOVE freeze dried ones).


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 9, 2013)

Omg tauntz that sounds like cosmo heaven! 

Right now he's being harassed by my kitten. She seems to like smacking him while he's in his cage, but when I took him out today he apparently had had enough of her bullying and thumped at her. Scared the daylights out of her! 

Thankyoouu for the compliments! Cosmo appreciates them all. He said just remember that he is the example of a cool bun 

Sent from my C5155 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 9, 2013)

Chrisdoc..cosmo hasn't tried jumping his xpen yet though I give him a few more months til he tries it. Right now I took his xpen down until I move cause my bedroom isn't big enough for me my bf AND the xpen. However when I move out cosmo is staying here temporarily since my landlord doesn't allow pets, so ill re-attach his xpen and make sure I come home every couple days to clean his cage (my brother will feed and give him water), and let him out to roam during family dinner.

Kipcha I was actually quite surprised, as he doesn't usually like fruit. I've tried giving him apples, bananas, and pears before and he turned his nose up at them. I'm like a mom where I try to bribe him to eat healthy snacks rather than cheerios all the time lol!


Sent from my C5155 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

